# In Flames bass tuning.



## jeremygxxx (Jun 4, 2011)

What tuning does Peter Iwers of In Flames play in? I know the guitars are in Drop A# or C standard but the bass seems lower to me.


----------



## Jogeta (Jun 4, 2011)

i think you are right - the bass seems lower than the guitars


----------



## Jogeta (Jun 4, 2011)

sorry i couldn't resist!

anyway according to the Ibanez site concerning his signature bass he tunes Eb Bb F C Bb.

another way of writing it would be from low to high: A# C F A# D#

the higher four strings are for their older C - standard stuff, and the low A# is for their newer drop A#/Bb stuff.


some more potentially useful information:

1/ Track By Track: In Flames - A Sense Of Purpose - Ultimate Metal Forum

2/ In Flames - Peter Iwers Bass Gear Rig and Equipment


----------



## jeremygxxx (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Jogeta. I've looked at his signature bass on the Ibanez site before but never noticed it said that. That's quite a different tuning to me. I'm going to have to try it out.


----------



## danieluber1337 (Jun 4, 2011)

Jogeta said:


> i think you are right - the bass seems lower than the guitars



That literally made me LoL. Check the sig xD


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jun 6, 2011)

Jogeta said:


> i think you are right - the bass seems lower than the guitars



Actually, that is not the case with Meshuggah's 8 string stuff. they tune the bass up a half step to match the guitars. Actually works quite well.


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Jun 6, 2011)

Jogeta said:


> i think you are right - the bass seems lower than the guitars



You deserve a Nobel Prize for that.

I don't know who said that, but In Flames' bassist tunes his bass C and A#, both standard. It depends on what song you're gonna play. I'd recommend A# tuning [A# D# G# C# (F#) ], so you get the A# tuning, and the C tuning is near, since the D# is Cb, you just have to be really motherfucker. =]


----------



## Jogeta (Jun 6, 2011)

IshiiKurisu said:


> You deserve a Nobel Prize for that.
> 
> I don't know who said that, but In Flames' bassist tunes his bass C and A#, both standard. It depends on what song you're gonna play. I'd recommend A# tuning [A# D# G# C# (F#) ], so you get the A# tuning, and the C tuning is near, since the D# is Cb, you just have to be really motherfucker. =]




http://www.ibanez.com/BassGuitars/Series-PIB: "Factory-tuned to Peter's preference: Eb, Bb, F, C, Bb"


----------



## danieluber1337 (Jun 6, 2011)

Zeno said:


> Actually, that is not the case with Meshuggah's 8 string stuff. they tune the bass up a half step to match the guitars. Actually works quite well.



Yup. An F# that low is pointless. The bass has a completely different sound from the guitars, though, so it still sounds bassier than the guitars. By definition.


----------



## Jogeta (Jun 6, 2011)

danieluber1337 said:


> Yup. An F# that low is pointless.




Lee from After The Burial would beg to differ:


----------



## danieluber1337 (Jun 7, 2011)

Jogeta said:


> Lee from After The Burial would beg to differ:




I stand corrected. Haven't heard ATB, actually... I should get some of their stuff


----------



## RichIKE (Jun 11, 2011)

Jogeta said:


> Lee from After The Burial would beg to differ:



yeah he needs it to fill in the space left by their poor arranging and godawful guitar tone.


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Jun 20, 2011)

danieluber1337 said:


> Yup. An F# that low is pointless. The bass has a completely different sound from the guitars, though, so it still sounds bassier than the guitars. By definition.



Your avatar's pic rocks, sir.


----------

